# Sommer & World of Warcraft?



## Veeenom~ (3. Juli 2010)

Meine frage wäre..

spielt ihr bei diesen Temperaturen World of Warcraft?

Wenn ja, wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (3. Juli 2010)

hallo,

Spiele extrem wenig im Moment. Vielleicht am Abend mal ne Stunde. Das Wetter ist einfach zu schön um so lang vorm Computer zu hocken.
Ich denke ab jetzt fängt meine Stunde WoW an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen schönen Abend euch allen noch !


----------



## Philine (3. Juli 2010)

wie gehabt:

am Tage garnicht !

erst am Abend wenn die Kids im Bett sind.

aber selbst dann selten wird eher abends gegrillt und was getrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonPraeder (3. Juli 2010)

Mir war's die letzten Tage einfach zu warm, um vorm PC zu sitzen! Hab mich lieber irgendwo ins kalte Wasser gelegt!! =)


----------



## Echse/LS (3. Juli 2010)

Ziemlich wenig, aber hier und da schon, denn es ist einfach ein wenig die Luft draußen. ;-)


----------



## DerHutmacher (3. Juli 2010)

Auch viel weniger, aber nur wegen der Hitze.. einfach keine konzentration so


----------



## Zhiala (3. Juli 2010)

ich halts wie mein Hund: mittags möglichst wenig bewegen (also Computerspielen), morgens und abends wenn die Sonne weg ist irgendwo hin fahren, mit dem Hund spielen und ne gute Stunde laufen. Wenns dann dunkel wird raus auf Terrasse mit was leckerem zu trinken und auf meinen Mann warten^^


----------



## Rellston1 (3. Juli 2010)

Also im Moment sehr wenig 1-2 mal die Woche und auch dann nur 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## vendar (4. Juli 2010)

gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ... 

spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch 

herbst 4tw


----------



## indilol (4. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich *hasse *den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an *schwitzen, sonnebrand* und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



typischer pessimistischer nerd..

@ topic: ich versuche, das wetter so gu wie möglich auszunutzen, mir kanns gar nicht zu warm sein (: . hocke daher eher nur morgens oder nachts vorm pc zur zeit. oder zwischendurch mal ne stunde am mittag/nachmittag.
lg


----------



## Reollyn (4. Juli 2010)

ich versuch immer meistens mal mittags oder abends ne stunde zu spielen, meistens erwische ich mich jedoch lieber beim fußball gucken, bei der freundin oder freunden :/ oder mittm auto einfach nur rumgurken (cabrio).dann habe ich nachts mal ein stündchen zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jetzt bin ich grad ers wieder gekommen ._.


----------



## Sorrowrain (4. Juli 2010)

Meine freundin is in rom meine eltern sind in Hollywood meine freunde sind alle in wien zur zeit ich hab nen gebrochenen fuß ich muss zuhause alles machen alleine naja meine tante hilft was soll ich groß machen nix also zocke ich


----------



## Tobias Antagonist™ (4. Juli 2010)

Immoment spiele ich eigentlich mehr xD
Ich finde es is zu warm um raus zugehn.  Drinnen mit nen Klimaanlage  und nen Ventilator isses schöner als draußen^^
Wenns sich aber wieder abgekühlt hat, werde ich wieder öfters nach draußen gehn =D


----------



## Terminsel (4. Juli 2010)

indilol schrieb:


> typischer pessimistischer nerd..



Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich kann dem Sommer auch nicht so viel abgewinnen. Es ist einfach unangenehm. Das hat nichts mit Pessimismus zu tun, sondern einfach mit persönlichen Vorlieben, was die Freizeitgestaltung und Temperaturen angeht.


----------



## Rothyl (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele nicht mehr und nicht weniger, ich wohne im Keller, und hier sind immer die Fenster zu 8-) Schön kühl, ~21 ° celsius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele soviel wie immer.
Aber man muss sagen, ich hasse diese Temperatuen und ich zocke lieber als irgendwo draußen in der Hitze kaputt zu gehen. Abends kann ich genug mit meinen Freunden machen.


----------



## zerre (4. Juli 2010)

ich spiel  im mom fast garnicht  vllt 1-2 std  täglich  dailys machen  aber das war es dann auch schon  das wetter ist einfach zu schön um vor dem lapi zu hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lieber mit paar freunden stumpf am strand  liegen und nichts tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem ist grade wieder openair  saison  da geh ich lieber feiern  als zu zocken


----------



## Lich Dragon (4. Juli 2010)

Ich kann garnicht raus (Gebrochenes Bein) aber da kam die Beta ja wie gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (4. Juli 2010)

Im Sommer lebe ich recht weit oben in den Alpen. Dort ist es eigentlich immer schön angenehm, aber Tagsüber Arbeite ich denn ich lebe vom Tourismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer01 (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich spiele eher mehr, weil was will ich denn draußen bei 30 Grad machen besonders da ich keine Sonnencreme vertrage bleib ich lieber vorm pc und mach abends wasserschlachten mit Freunden.


----------



## Agarthor (4. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich kann dem Sommer auch nicht so viel abgewinnen. Es ist einfach unangenehm. Das hat nichts mit Pessimismus zu tun, sondern einfach mit persönlichen Vorlieben, was die Freizeitgestaltung und Temperaturen angeht.



ganz meine meinung ich hasse auch diese hitze warm ist ja gut aber ich verglühe zurzeit kann anchts ned schlafen wegen der wärme und so hab ich mein rhytmus auf nachtaktivität umgestellt und da kann ich vielmehr machen viel angenehmer rausgehen shoppen (gut das die läden hier 24/7 aufhaben) und sich mit andern nachtschwärmern treffen^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. Juli 2010)

Es ist schon Sommer ? Oo


----------



## Soratos (4. Juli 2010)

omg... wie kann man nur bei so einem hammer wetter vorm pc sitzen ? ich würd mal zum arzt gehen...


----------



## Moktheshock (4. Juli 2010)

Soratos schrieb:


> omg... wie kann man nur bei so einem hammer wetter vorm pc sitzen ? ich würd mal zum arzt gehen...



^^ dann geh mal los du sitzt auch grad davor xD.

also ich geb mir zu den milden zeiten gern ne dröhnung^^ aber Fußball und rumliegen und vor sich hin vegetieren^^ und alle 2 stunden einen aufguss das die Kruste schön kracht^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hoch mit meinem Schwimmring und Laptop im Pool.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (4. Juli 2010)

Hum , ne eher ned nur ma abends oder so ... ^^ Am mittag bei 36 ° Vorm fenster hocken? Neeee
Eher schwimmbad oder mit freunden blödsinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


abends dan auch rarement da wird gesoffen oda wir machen ein richtig fettes bbq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Juli 2010)

also ich habs recht kühl bei mir in der wohnung :> aber ich werde trotzdem so oft es geht an die frische luft gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (4. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



Endlich jemand der es so sieht wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusownik (4. Juli 2010)

Nee Sommer pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich mache, wie letztes Jahr auch schon, eine Sommerpause. D.h. von Juni-August wird mein Account eingefroren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ja auch schon fast eine Schande bei dem herrlichen Wetter zu zocken... und dann auch noch während der WM!


----------



## Sweekz (4. Juli 2010)

Soratos schrieb:


> omg... wie kann man nur bei so einem hammer wetter vorm pc sitzen ? ich würd mal zum arzt gehen...




hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum das den ? Besser drinnen hocken im kühlen als drausen nen hitzschlag zu bekommen das ist meine Meingung


----------



## WilliWinzig (4. Juli 2010)

Weib,Strand, Grillen, Fussball. Wer braucht da WehohWeh ?

Der Winter wird (hoffentlich) lang und kalt. Cata kommt ja nov10 - feb11. Passt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab da ne einfache Formel:


Temperatur + mein Alter
-------------------------------- = tägliche Spielzeit
 tägliche Arbeitsstunden


----------



## Hasse (4. Juli 2010)

Naja, was soll ich sagen, da sich mein Rechner halt unterm Dach befindet
und ich Abends nach der Arbeit schon an die 30°Grad im Raum habe, 
mache ich nur den Eventboss und vielleicht auch noch ne random hero...
Aber dann wird´s mir auch echt zu warm, und der Rechner muss schnell
wieder aus! Mehr ist da echt nicht drin....


----------



## Versace83 (4. Juli 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> *Weib,Strand, Grillen, Fussbal*l. Wer braucht da WehohWeh ?



Noch ein kühler Cocktail und ich bin im Paradies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (4. Juli 2010)

Soratos schrieb:


> omg... wie kann man nur bei so einem hammer wetter vorm pc sitzen ? ich würd mal zum arzt gehen...



Arbeitsbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber eben grad lief erstmal mein Account aus und morgen gehts dann in den Urlaub. Wenn ich wieder da bin werd ich wohl auch erstmal besseres als Zocken im Sinn haben. Da kommen dann Grillfeste etc. wo man erstmal Fotos rumzeigen und Geschichten erzählen muss ^^


----------



## Seryma (4. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich bin nicht der größte Fan von Hitze, Schweiß & überfluteten Menschenmassen bzw. dicken Leuten im Freibad...
daher zocke ich nur etwas weniger... sobald diese Hitzewelle wieder unter die 27° geht, kann ich auch wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin eben eher ein Fan von kühlen Temperaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weizenmehl (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele soviel wie immer
und die hitze kann ich auch nicht besonders leiden in meinem zimmer
ist es immer 30 grad heiß ich schwitze heftig dazu kommt noch das ich 
auf dem nacken einen sonnenbrand hab....ja sehr spaßig.

Winter ftw


----------



## ...SKIP... (4. Juli 2010)

also ich sag nur klimaanlage ftw!^^ .... also nicht mehr oder weniger wie sonst

MfG SkipX


----------



## arwensstern (4. Juli 2010)

bei dem wetter max abens noch 1-2 h oder pflicht raids 
ansonsten finde ich bei wow ist e tot hose viele zu warum und es lauft e wm 
zu dem ist wow zur zeit langweilch icc ist abgefarmt so was richtig neues gibst nix und sinlos farm brauch ich net bei dem hammer wetter 

zocken im sommer flopt dan lieber weniger oder pause bis zum addon


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (4. Juli 2010)

Echse/LS schrieb:


> Ziemlich wenig, aber hier und da schon, denn es ist einfach ein wenig die Luft draußen. ;-)




Es lebe das Notebook und W-Lan... ich geh einfach raus und daddel da...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ein Wintermensch kann sein das ich aus den Süden komme( Augsburg) und nun in den Norden nach (ALzenau) gezogen bin, es ist hier 5° wärmer und da hier alles bissel bergig ist kriegste auch viel besser die SOnne ab.Ich finde es zum Kotzen in überfüllte Schwimmbäder zu gehen  da kann ich zwar mit meinen Freunden abhängen aber naja und wenn man sonst Tagsüber im Garten sitzt dann schwitzt man wie verrückt dasrum meine Alternative T-Shirt nass machen Rad fahren kühlt super besonder 60km/h Berg runter.Und rein biologisch ist der Sommer auch schlechter da der Körper seine Temperatur schlecht regulieren kann.Im Winter ist es anders da zieht man sich einfach soviel an das man nicht schwitzt und zum Beachten gilt das man z.B. im Winter Aktivitäten machen kann die im Sommer nicht gehen Snowboarden ftw....Rad Fahren könnte ich auch im Winter im Sommer ist es zwar leichter aber naja.


----------



## Maxam (4. Juli 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> also ich geb mir zu den milden zeiten gern ne dröhnung^^ aber Fußball und rumliegen und vor sich hin vegetieren^^ und alle 2 stunden einen aufguss das die Kruste schön kracht^^




da stimme ich zu


----------



## Bummrar (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel nicht soo viel weil mir bei der hitze die konzentration fehlt, aber vorm pc bzw zu haus bin ich trotzdem weil so wie jede ferien meine freunde alle im urlaub bzw beim bund sind >:<


----------



## Kennyxd (4. Juli 2010)

wie immer, bei mir in der bude ist es nicht heißt, angenehme 20-25°C, draußen bei 32°C kannst ja nix machen ohne vor hitze zu sterben


----------



## Xartoss (4. Juli 2010)

je nachdem ....

gestern beim Deutschlandspiel im FactoryINN (großleinwand) mitm lappi per Hotspot 3lvl gemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






oder nachher im freibad ... 




je nach laune   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2010)

Alles RL-Ruler hier. Boah.

Mal ehrlich, was soll ich draußen machen?

Schwimmbad langweilt doch und stundenlang in der Sonne rumzuhocken fördert nur Sonnenbrand und Hautkrebs. Sich abends die Kante zu geben kann man btw bei jedem Wetter (Hirn-, Herz-, Nieren-, Leberschaden gibts gratis dazu). Grillen eigentlich auch... aber der Spießer kanns halt nur im Sommer.

Abgesehen davon haben wir hier mittags 37 Grad und nachts 29. Dazu ist es so schwül, dass man nach zwei Minuten klatschnass ist. Die Luftfeuchtigkeit ähnelt dem Regenwald.


----------



## ReX033 (4. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne einfache Formel:
> 
> 
> Temperatur + mein Alter
> ...



da kommt bei mir 4,33333333333333333333333333333333333 raus ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2010)

/vote for Winter, instantly!

Ich kann den Sommer auch nicht ab. Solange ich mit meinem schönen Durchzug hier drin sitze, ist alles in Ordnung, da hält sich die Hitze noch in Grenzen, aber sobald ich mal raus gehe, ist's vorbei.

Gegen die Kälte im Winter kann ich mich anziehn, im Sommer lauf ich mit kurzen Hosen und Top draußen rum und hab das Gefühl, jeden Moment umzukippen. Was bin ich froh, dass ich im Moment nicht arbeiten kann, obwohl ich sonst immer drüber fluche. Aber mit den dicken Hosen und den Sicherheitsschuhen würd ich jetzt glaub ich krepieren.

Im Sommer bin ich chronisch übermüdet, weil ich erst nachts um 3, halb 4 einschlafen kann, morgens aber durch die Hitze und ein oder zwei Fliegen, die es wundersamerweise immer wieder durch mein Fliegengitter schaffen, schon zwischen halb 9 und 9 geweckt werde. 

Ich zock im Moment sogar mehr als z.B. im Frühling, wo's angenehme 20 Grad hat. Und ich halte es wie ein Vorposter, der dann abends, wenn's abgekühlt ist und dunkel wird, lieber mal rausgeht.

Also zock ich, guck mal Fußball, zieh mir mal ne DVD rein, räum zwischendrin morgens, wenn die Temperatur noch erträglich ist, auf, koche dann abends und bin genauso am Sack, als hätte ich den ganzen Tag gearbeitet. Und wehe, ich muss dann noch einkaufen fahren oder irgendwelche anderen Aktivitäten, bei denen ich aus dem Haus muss. Dann kannst mich abends in die Tonne kloppen bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Blablubs (4. Juli 2010)

Ca. so viel wie immer. Schwimmbad kann man sich meiner Meinung nach im Moment nicht antun, viel zu voll. Fürs Grillen und um mit Freunden zum Public Viewing zu gehen bin ich aber trotzdem immer zu haben, nur in der restlichen Zeit, wenn gerade nichts spezielles ansteht, empfinde ich es als angenehmer vorm Ventilator zu sitzen und eine Runde zu zocken als wie alle anderen zum nächsten Freibad zu pilgern, ist meiner Meinung nach Geschmackssache.


----------



## DevilcubeDeluxe (4. Juli 2010)

naja bin mit meinen 2 kids schön drausen was auch so sein (mit einer sonnen algerie) sollte.... einfach genießen aber bei zu heißem wetter sollte man sich relaxen und was kühles trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann noch abends zu zocken neeeäähhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie bei den ganzen vorgänger, schön abends grillen und kühles blondes runter tropfen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butze666 (4. Juli 2010)

bei dem Tauwetter für Dicke beweg ick mich nich 1 Meter vom Rechner wech, ausser ma zum Kühlschrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReX033 (4. Juli 2010)

Glaube bei uns ist gestern Abend was am Himmel kaputt gegangen,hat ganze Zeit geknallt und geblitzt,geregnet und war windig und heute ist bewölkt und kühl... O.o ich ruf mal Vermieter an der soll sich das mal angucken......


----------



## Hasse (4. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> da kommt bei mir 4,33333333333333333333333333333333333 raus ^^




Bei mir kommt da eine 7,5 raus, mit anderen Worten, es ist zu heiß, und ich bin alt geworden....
Denn als Arbeitsstunden habe ich durch 8 geteilt.....^^


----------



## ReX033 (4. Juli 2010)

bei mir sinds 12 arbeitsstunden..... ^^ naja gut,manchmal auch 24 ^^


----------



## Hasse (4. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> bei mir sinds 12 arbeitsstunden..... ^^ naja gut,manchmal auch 24 ^^



Autsch, und ich dachte ich werde alt.....
naja, so heiß wird´s bei dir wohl nicht sein, oder du hast nen halbtags-job...xD


----------



## Hasse (4. Juli 2010)

Nja, ich ziehe die letzte Antwort dann mal zurück, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
*Mich gerade selbst ohrfeigt* AUTSCH^^
Ich dachte dein Ergebnis wäre 12 bzw. ab und wann 24 (wegen Temperatu-Schwankungen, 
aber dann wären diese wohl sehr extem...)


----------



## Vemor (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel im moment so gut wie gar nicht, hab aber bei dem Wetter auch kb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyAgent (4. Juli 2010)

Wie einige Vorposter auch schon... kann ich den Sommer auch nicht leiden.
Es ist einfach viel zu heiß um irgendwas zu tun was mit bewegung verbunden ist,
einzig und allein früh morgens oder zur dämmerung ist es schön angenehm zum Haus verlassen.

Ich mein, Sonne ist ja schön und gut... aber den ganzen Tag lang regelrecht im eigenen Schweiß gekocht zu werden (wenn man sich draußen befindet)
ist weder schön, noch gut oder irgendwie gesund.

Lg. Bloody

Edit: hab ichs eigendliche Thema fast vergessen, ich spiele wohl ein bisschen weniger als sonst, da es selbst drinnen einfach zu heiß für mich und meine Lady (mein PC) ist.


----------



## Avek (4. Juli 2010)

Ich schlaf eigentlich immer aus, da ich zurzeit frei hab und zock gegen Mittag immer etwas.
Meist so bis Abends um 7 oder 8.
Dann mach ich mich fertig und ab gehts ins Agostea! Da bleib ich bis 5 in der Früh....schlaf meinen Rausch aus und wieder gehts von vorn los...
Fußball versuch ich noch so viel zu gucken wie es geht, aber sonst...Party!


----------



## Rotel (4. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was soll ich draußen machen?
> *Freunde treffen, die hübschen kurz angezogenen Mädels tolerieren, Sonne geniessen und die Haut bräunen, die Natur in ihrer Blüte bestaunen, am Flussufer im kühlen Schatten ne Grillfete organisieren, deinen hoffentlich vorhandenen Hobbys ausser WOW nachgehen (Fussball? Inlinen? Volley? Biken? etc) und sich halt einfach über die Glückshormone freuen die dein Körper bei UVA (oder wars UV einstrahlung produziert?!
> 
> *
> ...



Ich selbst spiel nur noch sehr wenig WOW im Hochsommer. Ab 22Uhr eventuell noch 1-2 Stunden. Könnte sein, dass ich mehr spielen würde, wenn da nicht mein gesellschaftliches Umfeld und meine Hobbys ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen würden. Schade eigentlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eluina (4. Juli 2010)

also ich spiele weniger da es zu warm ist um vorm pc zu hocken da schwitzt man doch noch mehr ;-) tagsüber mit sohn und freund ins freibad
und abends 1-2 stunden zocken das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (4. Juli 2010)

ne rl is doch bigger, n ganzen tag chilen, dann saufen, arbeiten eider auch -.- freundin, und abends dann mal so um 00 uhr wieder wo, wow is so langweiig da schafft man ohne stamm auch noch genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn ich bis vor 2 wochen  noch im besten raid vom server war!


----------



## Vitany2910 (4. Juli 2010)

ich spiel momentan auch nicht sooo viel, das liegt aber eher daran, dass ich so wahnsinnig bin und bei diesem wetter einen umzug an der backe habe. da bleibt kaum zeit, um mal für eine stunde am stück zu spielen.
aber ich bin eh kein sonnenanbeter, also sitz ich, wenn schon, dann lieber tagsüber in meiner wohltemperierten hütte und spiele und abends gehts dann auf die piste ^^


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich im Moment wenig zum Spielen komme. Finde ich aber auch nicht schlimm. Die Sache ist die, dass ich bei diesem Wetter und diesen Temperaturen, nicht wirklich Lust habe, Dailies zu machen, zu raiden oder was es sonst noch so alles gibt. Da spiele ich dann doch eher eine schnelle Runde Warcraft 3 wenn ich mal die Zeit finde.

Der nächste Punkt ist der, dass ich garnicht die Zeit habe. Ich bin bei Freunden und Abends bin ich dann meistens auch weg auf Party. Gestern z.B. wäre natürlich ein freier Tag gewesen, hätte ich durchzocken können, aber habe einfach keine Lust. Außerdem war gestern Deutschland/Argentinien (SCHLAAAAAAAAAAND) und da haben wir uns halt lieber getroffen alle und Fußball geguckt, gegrillt und dann ein bisschen gefeiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist doch tausendmal besser als irgend so ein Spiel. Generell kann man sagen, dass viele im Sommer automatisch weniger spielen. Schwimmbad, grillen usw. Sommer eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (4. Juli 2010)

Sommerzeit ist für mich WoW freie Zeit, ist viel zu schön um die Zeit die einem zur Verfügung steht mit Computer Games zu verbringen.


----------



## SeRuM (4. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne einfache Formel:
> 
> 
> Temperatur + mein Alter
> ...


gibs die Formel auch in ner Version für uns Arbeitssuchende?


----------



## ReX033 (4. Juli 2010)

SeRuM schrieb:


> gibs die Formel auch in ner Version für uns Arbeitssuchende?



temperatur + alter
-----------------------
hausarbeit + tägliche bewerbungsarbeit (auch besuche beim amt) = tägliche spielzeit


----------



## Lily:) (4. Juli 2010)

Da kommen bei mir 6,1 Stunden tägliche Spielzeit raus :-D

*sofort einlog und nachhol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## likoria (4. Juli 2010)

Account läuft übermorgen ab und dann gehts nur noch raus weil ich dann Ferien hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sommer ist halt die geilste Zeit...Schwimmen gehen...etc einen trinken gehen(draußen) Also im Sommer WoW zu spielen ist mies(überhaupt WoW zu spielen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Yiraja (4. Juli 2010)

ich spiel im moment auch eher wenig, genieße lieber das schöne wetter wobei es seit gestern nich mehr so schön ist gewitter und regen :/


----------



## Totebone (4. Juli 2010)

Also gerade weil es Sommer is Spiel ich jetzt mehr als vorher, ich hab keine Lust auf 40 Grad im Schatten, da wart ich lieber auf Herbst und mach dann draußen was


----------



## Carn1feX616 (4. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter mach ich auch net mehr allzu viel. ICC Stamm am Wochenende und mal ne Daily Hc oder Weekly und gut ist ^^
Ist nämlich net nur so das die Temperatur auf mich nen Einfluss hat sondern auch auf meinen Laptop. Der wird viel zu warm im Sommer xD


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel fast im 2-Tage-Rythmus. xD Einen Tag spiel ich wie sonst auch, am nächsten Tag mach ich was mit meiner einen besten Freundin. Freibad, shoppen, Sport etc. ^^ Das wird sich allerdings bald geändert haben, da ich bald zu meinem Vater in die Sonne fliege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn ich wieder da bin kommt meine andere beste Freundin auch wieder und dann werd ich eigentlich gar keinen Tag mehr zocken. xD Also muss ich die Zeit die ich noch habe nutzen, um meine Priesterin raidtauglich zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nereo (4. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne einfache Formel:
> 
> 
> Temperatur + mein Alter
> ...



dann darfst du am wochenende aber nie spielen... weil durch 0 kann man nich teilen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2010)

> Freunde treffen, die hübschen kurz angezogenen Mädels tolerieren, Sonne geniessen und die Haut bräunen, die Natur in ihrer Blüte bestaunen, am Flussufer im kühlen Schatten ne Grillfete organisieren, deinen hoffentlich vorhandenen Hobbys ausser WOW nachgehen (Fussball? Inlinen? Volley? Biken? etc) und sich halt einfach über die Glückshormone freuen die dein Körper bei UVA (oder wars UV einstrahlung produziert?!


Meine Freunde wohnen alle weit weg und haben selbst kaum Zeit. Mädels brauch ich nicht hinterherglotzen, bin vergeben. Aber trotzdem danke. Bei der Natur in Blüte denke ich nur an meinen Heuschnupfen. Am Flußufer im kühlen Schatten? Bist du jetzt hier der Heimatdichter? Finde mal am Rhein Schatten, der sich weder im Sumpf noch im Hafen befindet. Und die Hobbies? Alles schön und gut, aber ändert nix dran dass ich bei 37 Grad einen Hitzschlag kriege.




> Wenn man sich nicht eincremt ist das richtig. Ansonsten lernt man dort prima Leute kennen, kann sich im kühlen Nass vergnügen, hat was für die Augen usw. Aber ja, wenn ich ein bleicher Fettie-Nerd wär, würd ich da auch nicht hin...


Hui, ein RL-Flame, obwohl du mich gar nicht kennst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer witzig. Ansonsten steh ich nicht so auf Orgien in chlorreichem Wasser, das von Sonnenmilch, Schweiß und Urin nur so trieft. 



> WoW spielen kann man auch bei jedem Wetter, aber der NERD machts halt auch bei 35° und Sonnenschein unermüdlich. Mal im Ernst, ich denke nicht, dass dies etwas mit "Spiesserei" zu tun hat. Es ist halt nun mal Teil der mitteleuropäischen Kultur, dass bei gutem Wetter der Drang nach draussen grösser ist. Nach so einem Winter verwundert es kaum, dass die Leute jede Minute ausnutzen die sie draussen in Gesellschaft oder alleine verbrigen




Ohne Worte.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (4. Juli 2010)

indilol schrieb:


> typischer pessimistischer nerd..
> 
> @ topic: ich versuche, das wetter so gu wie möglich auszunutzen, mir kanns gar nicht zu warm sein (: . hocke daher eher nur morgens oder nachts vorm pc zur zeit. oder zwischendurch mal ne stunde am mittag/nachmittag.
> lg




Gibt es hier auch Leute die arbeiten müssen?
Ich selber Spiele wenn nur Abends.


----------



## Eratic (4. Juli 2010)

Xartoss schrieb:


> je nachdem ....
> 
> gestern beim Deutschlandspiel im FactoryINN (großleinwand) mitm lappi per Hotspot 3lvl gemacht
> 
> ...



kommst aus Selb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_93 (4. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar. Ich zock auch viel weniger. Unter Tags unternehm ich lieber was mit meiner freundin, gehen zum See, spazieren, Eis essen etc. Eventuell spielen wir am Abend 1-2 Stunden WoW, sie spielt auch WoW von daher ist das ganz gut, so geht mir das WoW nicht ganz verloren, weil sie ja auch abends bissel lust hat zum Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gamer


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Freunde wohnen alle weit weg und haben selbst kaum Zeit. Mädels brauch ich nicht hinterherglotzen, bin vergeben. Aber trotzdem danke. Bei der Natur in Blüte denke ich nur an meinen Heuschnupfen. Am Flußufer im kühlen Schatten? Bist du jetzt hier der Heimatdichter? Finde mal am Rhein Schatten, der sich weder im Sumpf noch im Hafen befindet. Und die Hobbies? Alles schön und gut, aber ändert nix dran dass ich bei 37 Grad einen Hitzschlag kriege.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann aber auch extrem empfindlich sein, findest du nicht ? Ansonsten musst du natürlich wissen, wie du dein Leben leben willst. Wenn ich den Sommer nur im Haus rumgammeln würde, dann würde ich spätestens nach 2 Wochen durchdrehen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Hört auf euch gegenseitig zu flamen. Jedem sein eigenes Bier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_93 (4. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne einfache Formel:
> 
> 
> Temperatur + mein Alter
> ...



Ich muss schon sagen, die Formel ist nicht einmal so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwar kommt bei mir genau 6 Stunden raus, was nie und nimmer stimmt aber is schon lustig xD


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

w00t w00t 18 Grad Raumtemperatur regeln.


----------



## Loina (4. Juli 2010)

ich und meine leute zocken genau so wie immer.

richtigen ventilator am start,nicht so eine billige plastik kacke,und noch ein Klimagerät was ohne ende angenehme luft bläst.

klappt wunderbar

und nein^^ es hat nicht mit süchtig zu tun,man muss sich nur helfen


----------



## Kremlin (4. Juli 2010)

ich schließ mich im keller ein, verschließe alle fenster und bin komplett von der außenwelt abgeschnitten. klappt ziemlich gut. um auf deine frage nochmal zurückzukommen: jo, geht.


----------



## Slaplink (4. Juli 2010)

ich spiel nur abends oder wenn es mal wieder in strömen regnet (sowie gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
sonst bin ich draußen und bauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukosh (4. Juli 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich mache, wie letztes Jahr auch schon, eine Sommerpause. D.h. von Juni-August wird mein Account eingefroren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ha.Ha..einfrieren bei den Temperaturen der ist gut ^^ (JAJA ich weiß schon acc stilllegen sprich einfrieren , damit die moante nicht ablaufen blablabal ^^)
Na mal im ernst..
ICh unternehm gerne was mit Freunden , Fußball oder so aber ab 32° wirds echt ungemütlich draußen..
Dann sitzen wir entweder bei mir und machen was zusammen (Brawl mit kaltem Bier^^) , oder jeder bei sich und dann MW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich jetzt bald eh in den Urlaub fahre , fällt das zocken wohl aus ^^


----------



## DreiHaare (4. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter WoW zocken? Da kann man sich doch etwas Besseres vorstellen. Wer im Sommer bei diesem Wetter wirklich nichts Interessanteres mit sich anzufangen weiß, als WoW zu zocken...der kann mir schon leid tun.
Scheiß auf WoW, scheiß auf ICC, scheiß auf Rubi...Gelb steht am Himmel...genießt es.


----------



## Rukosh (4. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler ich hab deine Formel auf mich und die Schule umgeformt und komm auf knapp 9,7 Stunden Zockzeit xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter WoW zocken? Da kann man sich doch etwas Besseres vorstellen. Wer im Sommer bei diesem Wetter wirklich nichts Interessanteres mit sich anzufangen weiß, als WoW zu zocken...der kann mir schon leid tun.
> Scheiß auf WoW, scheiß auf ICC, scheiß auf Rubi...Gelb steht am Himmel...genießt es.



Noch so eine Ignoranz in Person. Aus welchen Löchern kriechen die nur alle?


----------



## Najsh (4. Juli 2010)

Sersn,

ich spiele im Sommer gar nicht - so wie letztes Jahr Abo gekündigt.

Fange vielleicht Nov/Dez wieder an - denn da macht es echt Laune bei Kackwetter mit Kaffee
gemütlich im Warmen WoW zu zocken...

Habe schon 6 Wochen vor Ende meines 3-Monates Abos nicht mehr gespielt.
Vermisse WoW null.


----------



## Strife92 (4. Juli 2010)

kommt drauf an ob ich lust habe was draußen zu machen. man ist natürlich öfters unterwechs als im winter aber was soll ich der mittagssonne meine vampierhaut zum fraß vorwerfen? so ab 16 uhr mach ich erst was draußen, davor klimaanlage an und bei 21grad zocken und weitere onlineaktivitäten die mir mehr brigen als mich zu sonnen.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (4. Juli 2010)

soo bevor sich hier wieder alle gegenseitig zuflamen, es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen was er macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die einen eiern lieber bei gefühlten 35-40° durch die Gegend, wiederum andere bleiben lieber im kühlen Haus und spielen/schlafen/whatever

kommt schon Leute...Sommer: Love, Peace and Unity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2T: ich spiel im mom gar nicht, sondern eier durch die Gegend, erfreue mich an meinem Moped und der damit verbundenen Mobilität ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), pilger mit meinem besten Freund durch die Gegend und plane das nächste WM-Grillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (4. Juli 2010)

das ist ein sonnekind^^ es liebt sonne und so.

wetter ist wetter

was ist denn wenn es draussen schneit wie hulle,schreib ich dann auch. 

Wie kann man nur wow zocken? macht eine schneeballschlacht,baut einen schneemann?

oder wenn hagelt ohne ende? wie kann man da nur wow zocken? tanzt draussen herrum,sammelt hagelkörner etc etc.



solche personen,mit solchen dummen kommentare sollte man ins exil einchecken .....


----------



## Sèv! (4. Juli 2010)

Also wirklich zocken meist nur 4 mal in der Woche noch :
3 Tage wegen Raids + Sonntag,da Sonntag eh nie was los ist hier bei mir...

Sonst meistens eher draußen mit Freunden irgendwas machen bzw. schwimmen gehen.
Ich mag zwar den Sommer und alles drumm und drann,aber wenn es so extrem heiß ist,habe
ich auch nicht wirklich viel Lust draußen einzugehen,da sitze ich doch lieber mit Freunden im 
kühlen zu Hause und mach mit denen irgendwas


----------



## Affe der Verdammnis (4. Juli 2010)

Das Zimmer, das bei mir zu Hause den PC beinhaltet liegt auf der Nordseite de Gebäudes und ist dementsprechend auch das mehr oder weniger einzige, dass vernünftig klimatisiert ist. Da ich alle Temperaturen über 20° für zu hoch befinde, sitze ich dementsprechend, sofern ich nichts anderes vorhabe, die meiste Zeit vorm PC anstatt mich irgendwo grillen zu lassen.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse den Sommer auch...
Mein Büro hat so eine beschissene Lage, dass man sich da trotz Durchzug fühlt wie in der Sahara... und dann muss ich dort noch mit Hemd znd langer Hose sitzen und soll dann noch versuchen zu arbeiten. Zocken tu ich unter der Woche zZ nicht wirklich viel, da ich nie vor 17:30 zu Hause bin, mehr als die 2-3 Raidtage die Woche ist dann nicht drinn und wenn läuft sowieso WM nebenher die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Terminsel (4. Juli 2010)

Es ist ja in Ordnung, wenn die Leute im Sommer gerne raus gehen und das genießen, aber warum ist die Tolleranzschwelle für jene so niedrig, die das nicht können?
Ich persönlich kann die Hitze nicht ertragen und habe noch nie nachvollziehen können, was so toll daran ist, in der Hitze zu sitzen und einfach nur vor sich hin zu schwitzen. Und ein Argument dafür, rauszugehen und sich ordentlich einen zu kippen ist es auch nicht - das kann ich zu jeder Jahreszeit.

Tatsächlich bin ich im Winter mehr unterwegs als im Sommer. Denn ich liebe die Kälte, scharfen Wind, Regen, Sturm und sogar Schnee. 

Auch hier gilt: Geschmäcker sind verschieden.... oh, stimmt, ich vergaß, dass es ja nahezu schon die Pflicht des Deutschen ist, bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen vor die Tür zu rennen. Was für ein Sakrileg ich doch begehe, dass ich dieser Pflicht nicht nachkomme. Steinigt mich bitte!

Noch mal speziell @ Rotel: Woher nimmst du die irrige Annahme, dass alle Leute, die dem Sommer nichts abgewinnen können "bleiche fette Nerds" sein müssten? Diese Behauptung ist hochgradig unverschämt. Aber das liegt sicher daran, dass man nicht ernsthaft eine Diskusion darüber führen kann, was die persönlichen Vorlieben sind. Und wo keine Argumente, da wird sinnlos geflamed. Ich bin beeindruckt, dass du es schaffst, das Klischee eines typischen Flamers so hervorragend zu erfüllen.


----------



## Gerti (4. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Es ist ja in Ordnung, wenn die Leute im Sommer gerne raus gehen und das genießen, aber warum ist die Tolleranzschwelle für jene so niedrig, die das nicht können?
> Ich persönlich kann die Hitze nicht ertragen und habe noch nie nachvollziehen können, was so toll daran ist, in der Hitze zu sitzen und einfach nur vor sich hin zu schwitzen. Und ein Argument für, rauszugehen und sich ordentlich einen zu kippen ist es auch nicht - das kann ich zu jeder Jahreszeit.
> [...]



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel zurzeit nur Do,So und Mo von 8-11 Uhr wegen den Raidtagen. Sonst bin ich meistens draußen weil außer den Raids WoW atm ziemlich anödet.^^
Cata ich warte^^


----------



## LegendaryDood (4. Juli 2010)

Ich kann vielen Leuten hier nur zustimmen. Ich HASSE dieses Wetter. Ab 20 grad wirds unangenehm draußen, und jetzt im Moment haben wir hier bei mir 34 grad, das is für mich die reinste Folter. Das is auch einer der Gründe wieso ich im Sommer ein paar Kilo zu nehm, der regelmäßige Fitnessstudiobesuch fällt in der Zeit weg, und Tätigkeiten ausserhalb meiner Wohnug werden auf ein minimum beschränkt. Ich zocke n bisschen weniger als sonst, ich schreibe momentan an meinem Roman weiter, und sonst hab ich auch auf nich viel Lust. Nich mal auf Sex, es is einfach zu warm^^ (meine Freundin hat zum Glück bei dem Wetter auch keine Lust xD)


----------



## Darkdamien (4. Juli 2010)

seit 9 tagen garnicht mehr... einfach keine lust bei der wärme...


----------



## No_ones (4. Juli 2010)

ich lege auf meinem sofa mit ventialor und höre musik .. ab und zu schaue ich ins forum mehr schaffe ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperatur + mein Alter
-------------------------------- = tägliche Spielzeit
tägliche Arbeitsstunden


geile formel .. da komm ich auf grob 50std tägliche spielzeit bei ferien xD


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2010)

Rothyl schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht mehr und nicht weniger, ich wohne im Keller, und hier sind immer die Fenster zu 8-) Schön kühl, ~21 ° celsius
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kell0rkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, mir war es Samstag auch so warm, dass ich mit Pc etc in Keller gegangen bin und da nen bisschen gezockt hab.

Man will garnicht mehr raus wenns eine Etage hoeher 10 Grad mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Juli 2010)

Eher nicht, doch irgentswann wird es zu warm und ich mach einfach gardienen zu, klimanlage an und ins kühle nordend abchillen


----------



## Neonlicht (4. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne einfache Formel:
> 
> 
> Temperatur + mein Alter
> ...



Die Formerl passt wirklich, zwar nicht auf meinen WoW Konsum, aber auf die gesammtspielzeit pro tag^^


----------



## Talagath (4. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ists anders als bei den meisten... 
Ich sitze Mittags oft drinnen vorm PC oder gucke Filme, bin dann aber ab 20:00 bis meistens so 05:00 draußen (Ferien ftw) 
Einfach um der Hitze zu entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



So siehts aus Dude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sitzt dauernd in seinem eigenen Saft, die Nächte werden zur Qual und Fenster aufreissen bringt im Moment auch nicht viel (36° in Dachgeschosswohnung) ... ausserdem hat man bei dem kleinsten Licht in der Wohnung schon Motten und Mücken zu Besuch. Der Kreislauf sackt ab und meine Haut antwortet auf zuviel Sonne fix mit einer leichten Sonnenallergie ... ach apropos Allergie ... dank des hach so töffigen Wetters darf ich jeden Abend ein Allergiemedikament futtern, damit ich halbwegs unfallfrei durch den Tag komme--- natürlich macht das Zeug zusätzlich müde ... jaha der Sommer is schon geil ... vote for abschaffen [X] Diejenigen die das dolle finden, mögen wahrscheinlich auch Hansa Dosenbier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Frage des Threads: Ich wollte, ich könnte diese Jahreszeit deutlich mehr ignorieren, als es mir möglich ist ... so komme ich bestenfalls auf 1- 2 Stunden Weh Oh Weh am abend. Mehr ist einfach nicht drin...


----------



## White_Sky (4. Juli 2010)

Man ich hasse dieses Wetter!
Zu heiß und man schwitzt ohne Ende ( vorallem wenn man zu lange auf'm Stuhl sitzt, aber davon wollt ihr nix wissen ).
Als ob man grad in ner Sauna wäre! -_-


----------



## Legendofz (4. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele gar nicht weil die linke Hand gebrochen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür hab ich dauernd nen  kater und komm meist fr+üh genug nach Hause um Frühstücksbrötchen zu holen xD




Achja und dieses: "ich hasse den Sommer"-Geschwafel kann ich null nachvollziehen, wenns nach mir ginge wärs das ganze Jahr so^^


----------



## leonnator (4. Juli 2010)

Wenn es im Sommer zu warm wird mache ich mein Zimmer zu und mache irgendetwas wobei ich mich nicht bewegen muss.(ist halt meist lesen, spielen oder Filme gucken^^)


----------



## Boraci (4. Juli 2010)

Naja!... Erst beschweren sich die Leute das kein gutes Wetter ist, und wenn die Sonne sich zeigt beschweren sie sich auch!.... Ich Spiele zur Zeit die Cataclysm Beta so 3 Stunden am Tag, ansonsten bin ich draußen und Spiele Basketball oder treffe mich mit Freunden.


----------



## madmurdock (5. Juli 2010)

Eindeutig weniger als sonst.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich versuche es immer wieder mal WoW zu spielen, aber es ist einfach zu warm bei diesem Wetter. Deswegen stehe ich meistens afk in Dalaran rum und versuche mich RL irgendwie abzukühlen. Für Raiden bin ich auch diesen Sommer allgemein ein wenig zu Müde, das blöde Wetter schlaucht. Habe ja nichts gegen gutes Wetter, aber soviel ist zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Leesan (5. Juli 2010)

Ich machs fast wie immer Tagsüber arbeiten, Abends zocken und bei Zeit und Lust ne Runde schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Izara (5. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele genauso viel wie davor auch schon (zu viel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Zwei Sachen, die mich enorm stören:

1. WM - sie macht den Handelschannel unbenutzbar. War er schon vorher zu einem LfG-Channel verkommen, ist er momentan fast nur noch ein WM-Diskussions-Channel, wo sich die besonders "klugen" User vorausgaben, indem sie sich gegenseitig beleidigen -.- grrrr

2. Es kommt kaum noch ein Raid zustande, weil ständig jemand WM gucken will, ins Freibad rennt, n kühles Bier sonstwo mit Kumpels genießen will etc.. Maaaaan, es ist doch nur ein Abend.. *seufz*


----------



## Set0 (5. Juli 2010)

Unter der Woche habe ich nach der Arbeit sowieso keine Lust mehr noch irrgendwas draußen zu machen. Da ist man froh, wenn man seine Ruhe hat. So gesehen zocke ich Abends schon mal 1 Stunde oder 1 1/2 um wieder runter zu kommen. 
Ja den Sommer hasse ich auch, doch ich habe ne bewiesene Sommerdepresion! 
Im Winter wenn sich alle in ihre Buden verkriechen, werde ich aktiv und mache die Welt unsicher doch im Sommer.... baaaahhh >.<


----------



## Bandit 1 (5. Juli 2010)

Im Moment - gar nicht.

Ich hab erst mal Pause bis Cata. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wäre auch zu warm, mein Rechner macht aus dem Raum eine Sauna. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (5. Juli 2010)

Klar, ich spiele schon, aber nicht so lange, weil ich wegen der Hitze an meinem Stuhl klebe.

Raus gehe ich aber erst recht nicht, ich sterbe in der Sommerglut. Habe sie schon immer gehasst und bin heilfroh, wenn wieder Herbst wird und ich mich wieder in meine Decken kuscheln kann.

Was für ein Glück, dass wir bald ein Auto haben und ins Schwimmbad fahren können (mit dem Fahrrad geb ich mir das bei der Hitze nicht).

Der Sommer könnte von mir aus für immer verschwinden!
 (Ich weiß, dass ich mir hiermit Feinde gemacht hab ^^)


----------



## karull (5. Juli 2010)

Ich mag den Sommer auch nicht...wäre für konstant 20 Grad über das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass wir bald ein Auto haben und ins Schwimmbad fahren können (mit dem Fahrrad geb ich mir das bei der Hitze nicht).



Hoffentlich ein Cabrio. Falls nicht, freu dich auf angenehme 40 Grad im aufgeheizten Auto.


----------



## Pitysplash (5. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, meine sonstigen Sachen im Haushalt erledigt habe und nicht gerade Fussball (SCHLAAAAAAAAND 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kommt, spiele ich eigentlich und gehe, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, nicht nach draußen.

Ist mir persönlich zu warm,was ich nicht gut vertrage.


----------



## Esda (5. Juli 2010)

Da ich ein echtes Kellerkind bin (Souterrainwohnung), habe ich nie mehr als 20°C und damit keinen überhitzenden PC oder andere Unannehmlichkeiten wenn man mal von Mücken- und Schneiderinvasionen absieht.

Am WE bin ich halt öfters am See oder so.


----------



## Habira (5. Juli 2010)

Ich bin froh, wenn es wieder ca. 20 Grad draussen sind - mir bekommt das heiße Wetter gar nicht!!!!! Wobei selbst zum zocken mir es zu warm ist und ich dann auf der Couch liege und mich so wenig wie möglich bewege zwischendurch schön kalt duschen und vieeeeel trinken. Ich bin froh, auf der Arbeit ne Klimaanlage zu haben und hoffe, dass im September, wenn ich Urlaub habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es nicht mehr so heiß ist und man auch raus gehen kann ohne einen Hitzeschlag zu erleiden.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (5. Juli 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> ich halts wie mein Hund: mittags möglichst wenig bewegen (also Computerspielen), morgens und abends wenn die Sonne weg ist irgendwo hin fahren, mit dem Hund spielen und ne gute Stunde laufen. Wenns dann dunkel wird raus auf Terrasse mit was leckerem zu trinken und auf meinen Mann warten^^



Wow sone Frau hätte ich auch gerne, die wow spielt und auf ihren Mann wartet :-)

Ich spiele nachdem wir Lk und Halion normal gelegt haben noch 1 Raid die Woche und sonst ist für mich wow bis zum addon erst mal
zu Ende. Das hat allerdings nix mit dem Wetter zu tun. Ich mag es wenn die Temperaturen nicht unter 30 Grad fallen und davon sind 
wir ja noch weit entfernt. (Ägypten ist einfach geil).


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (5. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Ich spiele gar nicht weil die linke Hand gebrochen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau

Sollen doch alle Sommerhasser nach Grönland oder Sibirien ziehen, dort ist es garantiert nicht zu heiss :-)

ICH LIEBE dieses Wetter

ENDLICH mal wieder richtig Sommer.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme und mein Essen fertig hab, dreh ich kurz mit meinem Juwe die Daily-Runde (Juwe, ggf. Kochen und Angeln) und geh dann erstmal raus in den Garten.

Wenn man dann so langsam zum Opfer der Mücken wird, ist es Zeit das Feld zu räumen und es reicht dann zeitlich noch für ´ne Runde Zufalls-Ini und ggf. noch etwas Twink-Hochleveln.


Ich persönlich finde, dass das eine gute Kombination zwischen Sommerwetter und WOW ist.


Nur Raid-freundlich ist das Wetter nicht, dazu hätte ich bei den hohen Temperaturen nicht unbedingt Lust.


----------



## Volusenus (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine Spiel-Aktivitäten nie vom Wetter abhängig gemacht. Warum auch? Ich spiele, wenn ich Lust dazu habe.

Es mag natürlich vorkommen, dass diese Lust gerniger ist, wenn ein paar angenehme Sonnen-Stunden auf dem Balkon locken...

Aber ist es nicht auch schön, im tiefsten Winter seine Zeit im Freien zu verbringen?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Juli 2010)

karull schrieb:


> Ich mag den Sommer auch nicht...wäre für konstant 20 Grad über das ganze Jahr.



jop ... das wäre toll

@ Vorposter: Im Winter gefällt es mir draussen meistens besser als im Moment. Es fliegt nichts durch die Luft, was dort nicht hingehört, man blinzelt nicht ständig in irgendein überhelles Licht und der Kreislauf ist auch hundertprozentig in Ordnung.


----------



## Dirfska (5. Juli 2010)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Sollen doch alle Sommerhasser nach Grönland oder Sibirien ziehen, dort ist es garantiert nicht zu heiss :-)


Also in Novosibirsk hats grad auch 29°C :>


Ich spiel derzeit weniger. Hab einfach anderes zu tun - seis wegen der Uni, seis, weil ich grillen gehe o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich möchte festhalten, dass mir Temperaturen über 28°C nicht liegen, trotzdem freu ich mich, dass wir so einen tollen Sommer haben! Wenns mal wieder zu heiß ist, muss eben der Bikini her. Im Schatten hält mans dann jedenfalls aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raeik (5. Juli 2010)

Mein Tagesablauf in dieser Zeit:

Mo-Fr:
08.00 - 18.45 auf der Arbeit und Heimweg  usw.
19.15 - 21.00 chilln im Bad.

Sa&So:

09.00-21.00 Chilln im Bad..oder eben Grilln usw,..


WoW vielleicht ab und zu, am Abend, aber auch nur weil ich meinen Priester Twink vor Cata auf 80 haben will.. xD


----------



## Mäuserich (5. Juli 2010)

Da "draussen" für mich schon eh immer ein Feindbild darstellte, vom Snowboarden mal abgesehen, versuche ich mich auch aktuell so viel wie möglich drinnen auf zu halten, besonders da es mir auch aktuell ausserhalb meiner Wohnung mit runtergelassenen Rollos viel zu warm ist.

Auf meinen WoW-Konsum hat das insgesamt keine Auswirkungen, ich spiele so viel wie sonst auch.


----------



## Dabow (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab heute nach einem Monat mal wieder meinen Account aktiviert, aber auch nur weil ich einfach mal wieder Lust hatte zu spielen. 
Ich bin vor einem Monat von Windows auf Mac umgestiegen und hatte bis heute keine Zeit um mich mit " Spielen " zu beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag Sommer, wenns schön warm ist. Allerdings sind mir die derzeitigen Temperaturen zu warm. Wenn man vom nichts machen schwitzt, sollte es eindeutig abkühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btt : Ich spiele im Sommer schon weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (5. Juli 2010)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Sollen doch alle Sommerhasser nach Grönland oder Sibirien ziehen, dort ist es garantiert nicht zu heiss :-)
> 
> ...



Dann bitte ich euch Sommerliebhaber darum, in ein Land südlich des Äquators eurer Wahl zu ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacios (5. Juli 2010)

Ich im Moment gar nicht da mir die Hitze mein Netzteil zerstört hat.
Aber keine Vorfreude ihr Allianzler ich komme wieder^^


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele auch mind. 50% weniger, nur leider trinke ich auch bestimmt 50% mehr^^ und damit meine ich kein Wasser xD

Aber bei einem schönen kühlen Bierchen mit Freunden am Teich oder so zu chillen ist einfach zu verlockend^^


----------



## Warcus (5. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn. Ich kann dem Sommer auch nicht so viel abgewinnen. Es ist einfach unangenehm. Das hat nichts mit Pessimismus zu tun, sondern einfach mit persönlichen Vorlieben, was die Freizeitgestaltung und Temperaturen angeht.




Sehe ich genauso. Warum muss sich jetzt wieder "jeder in Deutschland" "darüber einig sein", dass Sommer, Sonne, Strand "toll" ist.
Das geht auch mir dauernd auf die Nerven: Egal, wo man hinschaut oder zuhört (Medien), immer wird davon gesprochen, dass "endlich wieder die Sonne rauskommt" und dass "ganz Deutschland" darauf gewartet hat.


----------



## Moronic (5. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



So ähnlich gehts mir auch. Aber es stimmt schon, bei der Hitze kann man sich nicht allzu lange konzentrieren. Deshalb wird halt öfters mal ne Pause gemacht für ein Eis oder ähnlich Kühles.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Warum muss sich jetzt wieder "jeder in Deutschland" "darüber einig sein", dass Sommer, Sonne, Strand "toll" ist.
> Das geht auch mir dauernd auf die Nerven: Egal, wo man hinschaut oder zuhört (Medien), immer wird davon gesprochen, dass "endlich wieder die Sonne rauskommt" und dass "ganz Deutschland" darauf gewartet hat.



Jop in den Medien wird heisses Wetter immer als Toll und Freuenswert ausgelegt ... Selbst wenn völlig assige 35° und mehr anstehen ... und wenn dann mal Regen und/oder Gewitter am Horizont aufzieht, heisst es gleich "Uh Oh" es wird "schlechter" .... dann denke ich mir auch immer: Falsch, es wird deutlich besser ...


----------



## Shikai_<3 (5. Juli 2010)

Also mein Tagesablauf sieht so aus

Schule: 6.oo - 12.oo

Am See: 13.oo - 21.oo

Wenn euer Tagesablauf so aussieht:

1.oo - 23.oo Gamen ROFL R0X0R PWN N00BiiES !!

Euer Leben, have fun with.


----------



## Shikai_<3 (5. Juli 2010)

Also mein Tagesablauf sieht so aus

Schule: 6.oo - 12.oo

Am See: 13.oo - 21.oo

Wenn euer Tagesablauf so aussieht:

1.oo - 23.oo Gamen ROFL R0X0R PWN N00BiiES !!

Euer Leben, have fun with.


----------



## Lovac (5. Juli 2010)

Ich werde wohl wenns geht Abends(wenn keine Party/Freunde) ansteht WoW suchten.
Und vllt morgens nach dem Joggen oder so und wenn das Wetter nicht mit spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (6. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele auch so wie immer außer ich hab wirklich kein Bock^^ SOviel in der Sonne kann ich mich eh nicht aufhalten da ich ne Sonnenallergie hab^^


----------



## Ademos14 (6. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



So nach dem Motto" F**k the Sun. Nerd.xP

Ach ist doch mal schön, wieder etwas schönes Wetter.


----------



## Hank Smith (6. Juli 2010)

Veeenom~ schrieb:


> Meine frage wäre..
> 
> spielt ihr bei diesen Temperaturen World of Warcraft?
> 
> ...



Ich bin jemand der 7 80er hat und ich sage dir:

am WE war der PC aus, und sonst komme ich grade auf ne Stunde, aber frühestens um 10.

Es ist einfach zu toll grade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dramidoc (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal ne andere Perspektive zu dem Thema "World of Warcraft und Sommer"., d.h. ich werde natürlich für die Uni einiges machen bzw. für meinen immer "gut gelaunten" Arbeitgeber und schön im See mit meiner Freundin planschen.
Blizzard hat aber ,meiner Meinung nach, das ganze Jahr 2010 schlecht  gestaltet, d.h. die Patches 3.3.0-3.3.9 laden nicht gerade dazu ein wow bis zum Umfallen zu konsumieren. Im Grunde sind die Inhalte eher langweilig. Von daher bleibt ne Menge Zeit für andere Spiele und für den Badesee.


----------



## Virtus (6. Juli 2010)

hab vor 3 Tagen mal wieder meinen Acc bezahlt...wirklich viel spielen tu ich net. Ab 21 Uhr mal nen Stündchen BG Daily und 1K Winter....

Ansonsten sieht mein Tag so aus:

Um 6 Uhr geh ich laufen
von 8-16 Uhr arbeiten, danach essen sowie bissl relaxen. 
Dann gehts ab ins Fitnessstudio von +- 18 - 19:30 Uhr

Am Mittwoch sowie Samstag und Sonntag ist eig trainingsfrei, doch meistens geh ich Samstag oder Sonntag noch 2 Stunden inna Halle Fußballspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Samstag und Sonntag morgen so von 8-9 gehts noch ab zum Privatsee schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also recht ausgeglichen mein Tagesablauf.

lg


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. Juli 2010)

<Sitzt nackt vorm PC>


----------



## Dinquisitor (6. Juli 2010)

Spielverhalten hat sich bei mir nicht geändert - hab vorher schon erst ab 21-22 Uhr wenn die Kids im Bett liegen mich an die Kiste gesetzt, und das auch nur 2-3 Tage in der Woche, und das ist weiterhin so. 

Zum Thema Wetter: ist ja schön, wenn man die aktuelle Hitzewelle toll findet, deshalb aber jeden der diese nicht so prickelnd sieht dumm von der Seite anzumachen ist nur kleingeistig und daneben. Nur weil man das Leben mehr geniesst, wenn man nicht wie ein Schwein schwitzt und in der eigenen Soße gebadet durch die Gegend titscht, sondern lieber in trockenen Klamotten im Frühling / Herbst draussen das Leben geniesst, ist man noch lang kein Nerd / Kellerkind / whatever.


----------



## Aquapainter (6. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (6. Juli 2010)

vendar schrieb:


> gott ich hasse den sommer, kann nicht nachvollziehen was alle an schwitzen, sonnebrand und strand so toll finden ...
> 
> spiele nicht mehr oder weniger als sonst auch
> 
> herbst 4tw



herbst und winter 4tw ;D


ansonsten sehe ich es genau so wie du. ich HASSE den sommer, mir ist schon 20° zu warm... ich kann nicht verstehen was so toll daran sein soll irgendwo sich an nen strand oder den pool zu legen, braun zu werden und mich über dieses wetter zu freuen. ich hasse es.


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2010)

Auch ich muss mich nochmal als Wintermensch outen. Während ich bei 30 Grad vergehe und zu nichts zu gebrauchen kann, gehe ich bei -5 Grad warm eingepackt im Schnee spazieren. Ich liebe die klirrende Kälte und ich mag es noch viel mehr, von der Kälte ins warme Haus zu kommen, mich ins Bett zu kuscheln und Tee zu trinken.

Im Sommer komm ich von der Hitze in die Hitze....ganz furchtbar für mich.

Ich bin einfach nicht gerne in der Sonne.


----------



## Terminsel (6. Juli 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Auch ich muss mich nochmal als Wintermensch outen. Während ich bei 30 Grad vergehe und zu nichts zu gebrauchen kann, gehe ich bei -5 Grad warm eingepackt im Schnee spazieren. Ich liebe die klirrende Kälte und ich mag es noch viel mehr, von der Kälte ins warme Haus zu kommen, mich ins Bett zu kuscheln und Tee zu trinken.
> 
> Im Sommer komm ich von der Hitze in die Hitze....ganz furchtbar für mich.
> 
> Ich bin einfach nicht gerne in der Sonne.



Genau so... bis auf die Sache mit dem Tee, dafür bin ich in der Regel zu faul. *g*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. Juli 2010)

ventilator...


----------



## Knallkörper (6. Juli 2010)

also ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich habe kein bock auf Keller bräune!


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Juli 2010)

das Nützliche mit dem Praktischen verbinden einfache Formel:

Laptop+Hochleistungs W-Lan+Steg an der Havel = Bei 30 Grad mit ner schönen gekühlten Limonade aufm Steg an der Havel am Laptop sitzen können, gelegentlich in der Havel ne runde Drehen  und dabei Grillen, das Wetter genießen und weiter am Lappie sitzen und wenn man lust dazu hat auch mal nen ründchen WoW Spielen.

mfg


----------



## Flying-Neo (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

nach diesem Winter habe ich mich doch schon sehr auf den Sommer gefreut. Nach 3-4 richtig heißen Tagen freut man sich dann auch mal über einen Tag regen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ende des Monats geht es dann in die Türkei mit Frau und Kind.

Spiele wie ich Lustig bin, da man am tag aber eh nichts Sinnvolles macht außer Farmen( was ich hasse) oder PVP, was ich nur aus Fun ab und an zocke. Erledige ich Dinge die so gemacht werden müssen oder unternehme mit meinem Sohn was, wenn er mal Zeit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man merkt aber schon das Sommer, Ferien und Wm sind. Die Raids stehen oft auf der Kippe.


----------



## fakt0r (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, es freut mich mal wieder das wir so gutes Wetter haben. Leider kann ich diese Woche noch nicht raus, bin noch Krankgeschrieben - leider. Aber dann ab Freitag wieder. Muss aber ehrlich zugeben, die derzeitigen Temperaturen sind nicht ganz normal, dass ist mir persönlich schon wieder viel zu Warm. Nette 20 - 25°C hätten es auch getan. Trotzdem tut es mal wieder gut, Sonne zu tanken.


----------



## Selidia (6. Juli 2010)

Shikai_<3 schrieb:


> Also mein Tagesablauf sieht so aus
> 
> Schule: 6.oo - 12.oo
> 
> ...




Ja ja, was war das noch für ein Leben mit 14 Jahren.. Nur leider muss ich dich enttäuschen, wenn du älter wirst, dann ändern sich die Dinge.. Freunde und Kollegen müssen arbeiten (du vielleicht auch) da is nix mit den ganzen Tag "am See chillen"...


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

Momentan schreibe ich an einigen Hausarbeiten und habe daher sowieso keine Zeit für WoW. Trotzdem gönne ich mir jeden Tag ein paar Stündchen, weil mir die Arbeit sonst irgendwann über den Kopf wächst. In dieser Zeit wird aber nur geraidet, weil ich auf andere Dinge keine große Lust habe. Dafür ist es einfach zu heiß. 

In der Sonne sitze ich übrigens auch nicht gerne, auch wenn es die wenigsten verstehen. Ich bin einfach ein Wintermensch und bevorzuge niedrige Temperaturen.


----------



## wolfracht (6. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel eigentlich auch so viel wie immer, aber gelegentlich gönnt man sich doch mal 2 stunden draußen aufm Liegestuhl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Genau so... bis auf die Sache mit dem Tee, dafür bin ich in der Regel zu faul. *g*



Meinen Tee trinke ich auch im Sommer. Das ist ein Ritual bei mir wie für andere der Morgenkaffee. Jeden Abend gibts meinen Tee.


----------



## Terminsel (6. Juli 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Meinen Tee trinke ich auch im Sommer. Das ist ein Ritual bei mir wie für andere der Morgenkaffee. Jeden Abend gibts meinen Tee.



Aber das ist so viel Arbeit... ich meine, man muss das Wasser aufsetzen... und so. xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (6. Juli 2010)

Tee drink ich auch gern, ich flieg wohin ingame, pflück zitronenmelisse, und dann brüh ichs auf, während dessen spiel ich bis der tee abgekühlt, und anschliessen im kühlschrank auf 8 °C runtergekühlt ist, dann sind inige daylies erledigt und ich:






chill   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (6. Juli 2010)

ich hab momentan garkein abo bin lieber am see chillen bei den heissen temperaturen und außerdem hab ich Urlaub das muss ausgenutzt werden....hab auch derzeit keine Lust mein Abo zu erneuern weil ich nicht wüsste was ich ingame groß machen sollte ists mir grad zu langweilig


----------



## HDMagosh (6. Juli 2010)

ich sitze in der Badewanne mit mein Laptop bei Eiswasser


----------



## Aggropip (6. Juli 2010)

Ob Regen, Hitze oder Schnee.... ich zock WoW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner Reim für euch


----------



## BobaBasti (6. Juli 2010)

Bei den Temperaturen wie letzten Samstag nicht... ab ins Freibad!! ( und sonst auch ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sonst spiel ich eher Xbox zur Zeit^^


----------



## Terminsel (6. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Ob Regen, Hitze oder Schnee.... ich zock WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ja fast so kreativ wie deine Signatur. *fg*


----------



## Aggropip (6. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ist ja fast so kreativ wie deine Signatur. *fg*


hey das sind paint skills^^


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (6. Juli 2010)

Pfff... wayne ob pollenverseuchter Frühling, heißester Sommer, windigster Herbst oder tiefster Winter... gezockt wird immer wenn die Lust da ist... ansonsten gibts da halt noch sowas wie RL! };oD

Greetz.


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Juli 2010)

Einziger Grund im Sommer weniger zu zocken wäre für mich wenn mein Grakakühler nicht genug kühlen könnte, da er 
das aber kann wird genausoviel gezockt wie sonst auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rausgehen kann ich im Herbst/winter/frühling wenn ich mir nicht wegen jedem Kack n Hitzschlag hol :<


----------



## IchHabeConnection (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich spiele zwar nich mehr WoW aber ich geh auf jedenfall lieber raus im sommer als vorm pc zu gammeln wenns so heiß is (:

Also hab ich auch während meiner WoW zeit gemacht ^^ 

einfach sau geil, grillen am See! ins kühle nass zu stürzen, mit kumpels was trinken gehen 

*hach* da kommt wow einfach niemals hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ab 9.7. 12:01 4 Wochen Urlaub und werd dann gleich mein Abo kündigen .. Zur Zeit raide ich max. 2 pro Woche, ansonsten schei** ich auf WoW ^^


----------



## nemø (6. Juli 2010)

ich küpndige über die ferien...lohnt sich eh nicht, bin vioel zu oft weg


----------



## Dweencore (6. Juli 2010)

Nope,meist nur Morgens (wenn Ferien) oder Abends.
Unterm Tag eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Jariel1994 (6. Juli 2010)

Hey Buffies,

Sitze mit einem Laptop in nem Restaurant in amerika und schau grade auf die golde gate bridge, werd jetzt zu freunden gehn dann gehn wir zusammen an nen schönen strand. Dann geh ich in mein Ferienhaus und zock von 23.00-24.00 uhr nochn bissel ;D

Mfg


----------



## Isaya (6. Juli 2010)

Ich zock nur abends/nachts. Also 20Uhr bis 22Uhr (Manchmal auch etwas später). Je nachdem, was am nächsten Tag ist.


----------



## Crais (6. Juli 2010)

nur abend 2 die woche zum raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst ist mir das viel zu warm ^^


----------



## Darkjoker (6. Juli 2010)

na ja da ich auch bei der wärme arbeiten darf, tut sich da bei mir nicht viel....ausser am wochenende und vorallem wenn deutschland spielt :-)))


----------



## Ephorion (7. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Mugdol (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin auch total der Sommergegner. Ich schwitze mich zu tode und muss geschätzte 10x am Tag duschen -.-
Und wenn ich das Haus verlasse, dann kriege ich fast 'nen Hitzschlag.
Da ist der Winter viel sympatischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alleine schon wegen Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An meinem Zockverhalten ändert das Wetter deswegen nicht viel.


----------



## Zelag (7. Juli 2010)

Hab ne Sonnenallergie also kann der Sommer mich mal! Ich kann bei jeden Wetter zocken ... warum auch net :-D


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> In der Sonne sitze ich übrigens auch nicht gerne, auch wenn es die wenigsten verstehen. Ich bin einfach ein Wintermensch und bevorzuge niedrige Temperaturen.




Ich kann es verstehen - nur allzu gut .... Ich liebe auch den Herbst und Winter ... Sommer ist mir dagegen auch die reinste Qual.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Juli 2010)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wetter: ist ja schön, wenn man die aktuelle Hitzewelle toll findet, deshalb aber jeden der diese nicht so prickelnd sieht dumm von der Seite anzumachen ist nur kleingeistig und daneben. Nur weil man das Leben mehr geniesst, wenn man nicht wie ein Schwein schwitzt und in der eigenen Soße gebadet durch die Gegend titscht, sondern lieber in trockenen Klamotten im Frühling / Herbst draussen das Leben geniesst, ist man noch lang kein Nerd / Kellerkind / whatever.



Hunterprozent Agree Dude ... aber es gibt hier immer noch Leute, die wohl Angst vor sozialer Diskriminierung haben, sobald sie dem Sommer gegenüber nicht die gleiche Ansicht, wie der typische deutsche weitverbreitete Schildbürger namens Michel haben. Und für diesen Schildbürger gehört es halt dazu - egal wie heiss es ist und unabhängig davon, ob es Spass macht oder nicht irgendwelche See- Grill- Fussball - "Chillaktivitäten" anzuführen. Die Medien tröten diesen Trend ja auch lauthals vor. Ist es kackendheiss heisst es: Oh toll Sömmerken . .alles toll und klasse .--- wird es kühler heisst es: Wir müssen uns auf dieses und jenes einstellen - Unwetter und Regen droht ... jaja so wird die allgemeine Meinung extrem beeinflusst.

Glücklicherweise kann das Wetter nicht vom Menschen beeinflusst werden - wäre das möglich hätten wir möglicherweise fast ganzjährig solche oder ähnliche Temps. 

Dann blieben mir nur 3 Dinge.
1.) Kellerwohnung
2.) Auswandern in kühles Land
3.) Suizid


----------



## Kitteh (8. Juli 2010)

Mir ist es egal ob jz Sommer oder Winter ist, ich spiele trotzdem Wow. 
Natürlich geh ich auch raus, geh schwimmen oder mach sonst was anderes. 

btw ich war vor kurzem an diesem extrem heißen Wochenende in Wien...mit langen Hosen...beim McDonalds...Im Obergeschoß... die hatten keine Klimaanlage oder sowas... nach 10 Minuten hab ich mein Fressen gepackt und bin abgehaun. Vor lauter Verzweiflung hab ich den Colabecher über mein Gesicht gerollt und versucht mir die kühlen Eiswürfeldämpfe ins Gesicht zu fächern...... DAS is Hitze
zuhause konnt ich dann nich mehr zocken... erst mal kalte Dusche und dann irgendwo raus in den Schatten...


----------



## Xartoss (8. Juli 2010)

mein tagesablauf , meist egal welches wetter : 

8 - 17uhr Arbeiten ... 

18uhr zuhause , dann ab zum see oder einkaufen usw usw usw

20uhr abendessen oder grillen ( je nach wetter ) 

ca. 21 uhr - 0uhr oder 1uhr dann WoW ... zum TV guggen hab ich meist kein bock


----------



## Overskilled (8. Juli 2010)

ich spiele zzt mehr als sonst..
da ich mit ner mittelohrentzündung zuhause lieg und ich somit nicht baden darf ans windingen tagen nicht raus darf und ich im allgemeinen das ohr schonen soll -.-
das heißt komputer zum bett stellen videos reinzieh und ab und zu zocken ..


----------

